# Are PENN Battle reels prone to wind knots? Issues with line not laying properly?



## wolfgang (Nov 7, 2007)

In a previous post I had asked for suggestions on a good trout rod/reel combo and a few people suggested the Battle reels. I was looking at these on the BPS website and reading some of the reviews/comments. Several people complained that these reels have problems with the line not laying properly on the spool and that they are very prone to cause wind knots. However, a lot of people also highly recommend these reels. Is this just a case of some folks getting bad reels? User error? Or were these possibly issues that the reels used to have that have now been corrected by PENN? I like these reels, but am a little hesitant after reading some of these bad reviews. Thoughts?


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

There's a few threads on this subject of Penn reels, specifically Battles, and wind knots.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?102979-wind-knots-help-plz
http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-...e-Penn-Battle-reels/page2&highlight=wind+knot

The new Penn Conflict is suppose to fix the line lay issues of the other Penn reels but the October release is now pushed out to December on some web sites.


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

I use Battles and have for a good bit now. I also use Power Pro, mostly 20lb. When I first started using
them together I did get a good bit of wind knots with new "not broken in Power Pro". It was suggested I manualy 
close the bail untill the line limbered up. My wind knots were histery after that, I did get in the habit of closeing
the bail manualy and still do even if my line is well limbered up.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Loki has it right.. I've got 3 of the 3000,and one of the 2500 that I've had for over three years,almost four.. I'm using 10lb fireline on the 3000,and 6lb crystal fireline on the 2500.. Once broken in the fireline is windknot free.. For the price of those reels I have nothing but good to say about them...


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

+1 on Loki and DD. My 2000 has had braid on it for a few months and had a few wind knots at the beginning but not anymore. I recently spooled up the 3000 Fierce with PP and have had horrible wind knots so far. Didn't overspool and always close the bail manually. I have noticed I get more wind knots on higher rated rods (12-20) vs. lighter rods (8-12) using the same reel.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

Well known "issue" with the battles, all over the net. I have 2 battles (4000's) that I use for bait fishing w/power pro and have had absolutely no problem with wind knots, have not used them w/lures where I am casting repeatedly. Have fished them moderately for about a year from the surf and am very impressed, the drag is great and they hold up well with minimal maintenance, will be buying more in different sizes soon. 

If you are really worried about it you can use fireline which is stiffer and tends to lessen the chance of wind knots in my experience....or add on about $30 and move up a reel class to the Spinfisher V, supposedly much better line lay than the battle and not as expensive as the conflict...


----------



## RobVB (Mar 17, 2012)

I currently have 3 Penn Battles. I've had no line lay issues with my 3000 & 5000. I did have a windknot issue with the 3000 initially. I let the B&T spool this one for me and it was too full. When I spool them myself I like about 1/16" - 1/8" of the black showing near the lip of the spool. I did have a line lay & windknot issue on the 6000. I originally had 40# braid on it and it was too full. I've since put 50# braid and left a bit of the black showing. No more windknots. As far as line lay on the 6000, I put a shim under the spool ball bearing that helped. Also, as the braid got broken in, it also got better. I've been very pleased with the Battles. They're easy to maintain.... parts are inexpensive and easy to get.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Good point on the spare parts. Plenty of Penn parts online and at some B&T stores. Battle spare spools are $12 online. I have a spare for my 4k. If I'm tossing lures in a crowd from the beach, I'll put on my spare spool loaded with mono.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

User error wind knots come from to much line on the spool or not enough tension on the spool. You need to make sure the line is tight ( no slack ) when winding it on your spool.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Drumdum said:


> Loki has it right.. I've got 3 of the 3000,and one of the 2500 that I've had for over three years,almost four.. I'm using 10lb fireline on the 3000,and 6lb crystal fireline on the 2500.. Once broken in the fireline is windknot free.. For the price of those reels I have nothing but good to say about them...


Yup. I personally do not have these reels but fish with guys who do and they use braid. Once it is broken in, there are hardly any issues if any at all.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

I have a 3k &6k .no issues with either boughtt new. Only seen issue with wind knots when Ive seen people trout fishing this combo with 20lb or heavier braid on a 3k or smaller reel throwing light lures on a 3000. which is over kill for throwing lures with fir trout.What I see happing is that the lures under weights the line coming off the spool giving to much slack causing the windknots but once the line is downsized to a lower lb no issue.to Me this isn't a manufacturer issue but a user issue with not proper setup for target fishing.I live by the hot ditch basicly my back yard so I trout /drum fishing 6_7 months , three times a week of the yr with jigs and lures and in just about every issue comess down to this.


----------



## biteon (Mar 31, 2012)

I did a review on them. Had 5 of these reels for 2 years and they are in my opinion the best bang for your buck. Though there is some wind know issues if the line is not properly placed on. Otherwise Excellent!!!! 

If you want the full review here it is!

http://www.makoslayer.com/2013/10/penn-battle-review.html


----------



## Element (Nov 1, 2012)

I have a 6000 on a 13' CCP with braid. Although I don't cast alot...it has been cast lot if you know what I mean. Never had a single windknot.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Packed a 1000 with 10lb braid last night and it was beautiful!


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

first 2 months of use i had TERRIBLE wind knot issues that my stradics and saros and symetre never had. to this date never had a windknot on any of those reels.

my spinfisher v also had terrible wind knots issues.

HOWEVER, both are top notch reels and i love them, i had 2 battles but sold one and kept one for guests, but now wish i had 2 because i dont get knots anymore.

It is a great little real, i use it when sure fishing or where i dont care if it breaks, my shimanos are for where it really counts


----------



## stripedbass (Oct 9, 2013)

I have a battle 4000 and have not had any issues with wind knots - I use 30lb Power pro.


----------



## gman1253 (Nov 9, 2008)

The Sargus/ Battle/ Slammers (Not the new Spinfisher V) are in my opinion a hit or miss affair. Some had good line lays, other example of the same reels did not. There are countless threads on SOL about this. I can also personally attest to this with the Battle & Slammer. 2 of the same reel, size with different line lays. 

That being said, user error or user "ignorance" certainly accounts for a great (or greater) number of issues. There are certain steps that one can take to minimize wind knots. Those steps will most likely NOT overcome the dreaded gaps on top or bottom of the spool syndrome, if you have that.


----------



## fishin757 (Nov 29, 2010)

chest2head&glassy said:


> There's a few threads on this subject of Penn reels, specifically Battles, and wind knots.
> 
> http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?102979-wind-knots-help-plz
> http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-...e-Penn-Battle-reels/page2&highlight=wind+knot
> ...


i heard the conflict will be out in november. it sounds great! looking to sell some stuff just to get my hands on one haha. 2500 for meeeee


----------

